# SCG crew review the mythos



## Mrboots2u

For those who like to watch clips etc


----------



## Soll

Saw that this evening and they look pretty good, do Eureka have Mythos ?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Soll said:


> Saw that this evening and they look pretty good, do Eureka have Mythos ?


Yes , a few of us have them on here . They are beastly ...


----------



## jeebsy

Hopefully they won't pour any latte art this time


----------



## Dylan

Wait, is there any difference between Nuovo Mythos and Eureka Mythos?


----------



## Mrboots2u

D_Evans said:


> Wait, is there any difference between Nuovo Mythos and Eureka Mythos?


I think all the eureka grinders are badged as Nuovo simonelli in the USA .


----------



## 4085

I thought the review was crap actually! The best points of the Mythos were absolutely glossed over in favou of programming buttons! The review certainly would not make me go out and buy one!


----------



## SimonB

More of an overview than an actual review, I've had mine all of 5 minutes and figured out you just need to press the right most button first of the two to enter the menu. I couldn't figure out why he was so reluctant to take off the burr cover either, it's surely not that difficult?

Even if they didn't do amazingly well there's not actually many videos of the Mythos at all.


----------



## 4085

The Mythos is one of the best kept secrets, and long may is stay that way! If you own one, well done as you have probably got a beautiful grinder that consistently sprays a lovely mound into the pf and has nearly zero retention. How many others can say that!


----------



## Mrboots2u

dfk41 said:


> I thought the review was crap actually! The best points of the Mythos were absolutely glossed over in favou of programming buttons! The review certainly would not make me go out and buy one!


Yeah they missed out the little light and everything ,,,,


----------



## garydyke1

Clima-pro is the one


----------



## Charliej

garydyke1 said:


> Clima-pro is the one


Until it's actually proven itself in the marketplace it could just be a flash in the pan.


----------



## garydyke1

By all accounts 3FE are loving it as are a couple over seas


----------



## Charliej

garydyke1 said:


> By all accounts 3FE are loving it as are a couple over seas


Well with Colin at 3FE having so much input into the design you would expect them to love it, I still think that the jury is out on this one, it's far to easy to convince yourself that facts fit your theory, this grinder is only a good thing IF the hypothesis behind it's design is true.


----------



## Mrboots2u

garydyke1 said:


> By all accounts 3FE are loving it as are a couple over seas


Where they using the ek before or not ?


----------



## Charliej

Mrboots2u said:


> Where they using the ek before or not ?


Yes but then they decided that the Emperor was naked after all.


----------



## Mrboots2u

No harm in trying new ways of making coffee tho , you don't know unless you try .....


----------



## garydyke1

Was there anything wrong with the EK? other than it couldnt keep pace in the busy setting...oh and the static.

The EK would be great for home, the clima-pro not so much


----------



## Mrboots2u

garydyke1 said:


> Was there anything wrong with the EK? other than it couldnt keep pace in the busy setting...oh and the static.
> 
> The EK would be great for home, the clima-pro not so much


Probably delivered great coffee , not ever sure it was suitable for a busy coffee shop though , presumably because the thing wasn't designed to do espresso I a busy coffee chop. It's good they try and are open minded to new developments , how else are they meant to decide which way to go?


----------



## jeebsy

By static do you mean clumping? Or just grinds sticking to the inside bits?


----------



## Neill

Were they not keeping the ek for guest espresso and brew? It just couldn't keep pace.


----------



## garydyke1

^ thats what Colonna and Smalls do with it, 70g lungos and brewed coffees.

Static - coffee sticking to the shute .

Im pretty sure John Gordon was working on something to resolve it


----------



## Charliej

There is nothing wrong with new knowledge and developments, it's how and where we implement such knowledge that introduces problems, and where someone has a vested interest in swimming upstream with only a few companions, it is generally wise to wait and see what happens before jumping on the latest bandwagon.


----------



## Tia933

dfk41 said:


> The Mythos is one of the best kept secrets, and long may is stay that way! If you own one, well done as you have probably got a beautiful grinder that consistently sprays a lovely mound into the pf and has nearly zero retention. How many others can say that!


Is this just for the Mythos One or every Mythos gives you that lovely mound without retention?

(I googled this post, hope it wasn't too old)


----------



## Milanski

Every Mythos if you change to the clump crusher of the Myths one.

These are available from Bella Barista at around a tenner!


----------



## 4515

Makes a huge difference to the distribution / mound but I couldnt say for sure that it reduces retention that much.

Worth buying (another) Mythos David


----------



## Tia933

Tia933 said:


> Is this just for the Mythos One or every Mythos gives you that lovely mound without retention?
> 
> (I googled this post, hope it wasn't too old)


I've just seen it, thank you. I hope they ship to Italy.

That you know, is it hard? Would I find any guide? Is it something really easy and I'm not sure what I'm talking about?

I've been considering the Mythos Basic: I don't want the inside tamper and the One seems way overkill for home, I was wondering if I can buy confidently if I want to avoid WDT and all of that.

Thank you, I'm sorry if my English is bad.


----------



## 4515

Your English is fine

Fitting the replacement parts is easy

Remove the top burr (4 screws) and remove the chute (2 screws)

The old clump crusher is then replaced with the Mythos 1 design and the metal plate on top of the chute replaced with the longer plate (supplied)


----------



## jeebsy

http://www.coffeeitalia.co.uk/proddetail.php?prod=Nuova_Simonelli_MYTHOS_BARISTA_Low_Speed


----------



## Tia933

OK, thank you. Removing the top burr won't take me to alignment problems?


----------



## 4515

No - it will be fine. I was worried about this too. The top burr is fixed so alignment is not a problem when refitting. Just remember to remove the bean hopper first or you will end up with beans all over the floor


----------



## Tia933

working dog said:


> No - it will be fine. I was worried about this too. The top burr is fixed so alignment is not a problem when refitting. Just remember to remove the bean hopper first or you will end up with beans all over the floor


Allright, thank you. Would it require any other mods? Are you happy with it? Thanks.


----------



## 4515

The only other mod that I was considering was the short hopper but the price put me off

As others have done, I have removed the tamper and the stainless steel flap on the front of the grinder for easy access to the grind adjust and a clear view of the grinds entering the portafilter


----------



## Tia933

working dog said:


> The only other mod that I was considering was the short hopper but the price put me off
> 
> As others have done, I have removed the tamper and the stainless steel flap on the front of the grinder for easy access to the grind adjust and a clear view of the grinds entering the portafilter


I was actually considering the one without the tamper, and the hopper should fit under my cabinets, so that shouldn't be a problem (although I think it looks better with the short hopper, maybe one day).

Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## DoubleShot

I believe the grind quality is the same across the three different Mythos models. Standard model doesn't have the tamper contraption. And the Clima Pro has a heating element amongst other additional technology.


----------



## Mrboots2u

DoubleShot said:


> I believe the grind quality is the same across the three different Mythos models. Standard model doesn't have the tamper contraption. And the Clima Pro has a heating element amongst other additional technology.


Have you used any of them ( the different mythos grinders )?


----------



## Milanski

I have a Nuova Simonelli Mythos like the one pictured in Jeebsy's link (though still not sure if it's a 'Basic' or 'One' model).

The new clump crusher is highly recommended!! ...and the simplest hopper mod is to use a toilet roll in the chute topped with an aeropress funnel (which squeezes inside the toilet roll). That way you can do away with with large commercial-sized hopper.


----------



## jeebsy

DoubleShot said:


> I believe the grind quality is the same across the three different Mythos models


What difference does the high v low RPM make?


----------



## Milanski

jeebsy said:


> What difference does the high v low RPM make?


Would be interesting to do a side by side.


----------



## Mrboots2u

- Some of the older mythos have different rpm motors in them , the mythos one has a low spin motor in it ..

- most of the second hand ones on here , dont have the slow spin motor ,

- Not sure if the burrs are the "same design " - between them variants , they are the same size....

- The mythos one has a smaller footprint - it will grind slower than the older variants with a faster motor in it

- Re grind differences in grind consistency - ive no idea , i owned an older mythos, i've used a myths one a few times at various events and at my local roasters recently , ive not used old and new ones side by side ...even if i had , I'm snore sure id be able to tell the difference by eye between the grind consistnecy

if the burrs are the same ( size , designed alignment ) and the motor is the same , then there might not be any change in " consistency " of the grind , the mythos one has the heating element in it which in theory allows it to deliver more consistent and higher extraction yields in service at a cafe ( based on the info from tamper tantrum )


----------



## Milanski

Mythos One is different from Clima Pro though.

I believe, the standard 'Barista' Mythos One has the slower motor and the Clima Pro has the heating element - unless I'm confused (which I generally am).


----------



## Mrboots2u

Milanski said:


> Mythos One is different from Clima Pro though.
> 
> I believe, the standard 'Barista' Mythos One has the slower motor and the Clima Pro has the heating element - unless I'm confused (which I generally am).


Some people call the mythos one the clima pro same thing ...

https://prima-coffee.com/equipment/nuova-simonelli/mythos-one

For ease of use lets call all older mythos the mythos

and the new one the clima pro ..


----------



## Mrboots2u

Confusing but myths one and clima pro same thing no ...

http://sprudge.com/nuova-simonelli-clima-pro-grinder-46084.html


----------



## Mrboots2u

jeebsy said:


> What difference does the high v low RPM make?


http://www.home-barista.com/grinders/rpm-burr-size-and-particle-size-uniformity-and-versalab-t35425.html#p402398

Christ knows probably none that you can taste...









Franks new grinder has a variable spin motor thingy in it i think


----------



## Milanski

Mrboots2u said:


> Confusing but myths one and clima pro same thing no ...
> 
> http://sprudge.com/nuova-simonelli-clima-pro-grinder-46084.html


Thanks for clearing that one up!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Milanski said:


> Thanks for clearing that one up!


Lol Clear as


----------



## Mrboots2u

Anyway ****/scotford are the one's who have the most experience with the new Clima Pro ...

If you have a older mythos , modded with clump crusher , then for the few shots a home barista will make a day , it will deliver in spades...

If you are gonna get something for high volume service then the Clima Pro would appear to be the way to go ...


----------



## Tia933

Mrboots2u said:


> Anyway ****/scotford are the one's who have the most experience with the new Clima Pro ...
> 
> If you have a older mythos , modded with clump crusher , then for the few shots a home barista will make a day , it will deliver in spades...
> 
> If you are gonna get something for high volume service then the Clima Pro is the way to go ...


Then I may have find my new grinder! Hope I'll be able to install the clump crusher.

Thanks to everyone.


----------



## Milanski

Tia933 said:


> Then I may have find my new grinder! Hope I'll be able to install the clump crusher.
> 
> Thanks to everyone.


Some tips on fitting here:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?21466-Modding-a-Eureka-Mythos-%28-Clump-Crusher-%29&highlight=mythos+clump+crusher


----------



## jeebsy

Mrboots2u said:


> Anyway ****/scotford are the one's who have the most experience with the new Clima Pro ...
> 
> If you have a older mythos , modded with clump crusher , then for the few shots a home barista will make a day , it will deliver in spades...
> 
> If you are gonna get something for high volume service then the Clima Pro would appear to be the way to go ...


I want a Clima Pro for winter....see how it copes in sub zero Scottish market conditions


----------



## mexier

It would be intersting getting info on how to mod older versions to low rpm, changing motor and capacitor. I guess most of mythos owners here would go for it, if price is reasonable. Btw noone so brave, yet


----------



## Tia933

Milanski said:


> Some tips on fitting here:
> 
> http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?21466-Modding-a-Eureka-Mythos-%28-Clump-Crusher-%29&highlight=mythos+clump+crusher


Thank you, that's really nice.

In two hours I came back to the Ceado E37s, I cannot really decide where to pull the trigger, since I'd get the Ceado and the Mythos Basic for pretty much the same price. So hard.

Thank you, though.


----------



## coffeechap

mexier said:


> It would be intersting getting info on how to mod older versions to low rpm, changing motor and capacitor. I guess most of mythos owners here would go for it, if price is reasonable. Btw noone so brave, yet


it is not cheap!


----------



## coffeechap

Tia933 said:


> Thank you, that's really nice.
> 
> In two hours I came back to the Ceado E37s, I cannot really decide where to pull the trigger, since I'd get the Ceado and the Mythos Basic for pretty much the same price. So hard.
> 
> Thank you, though.


are you getting them brand new?


----------



## DoubleShot

coffeechap

Just the man!

Can you please share any knowledge on whether the grind quality between the various Mythos models will be similar/same? Mythos One (ClimaPro) from the info I came across in the SCH video which has the heating element that offers the advantage of greater consistency for busy coffee shops pulling hundreds upon hundreds of shots per day.

Thanks.


----------



## coffeechap

having never had a mythos one or a clima pro it is difficult to say for certain, as far as I am aware (although I am happy to be told different) the titanium burr sets in all of the models are the same, the motor has not changed (although there are two variants slow and fast spin), the angle at which the motor is mounted is the same across the range and the exit shute is similar (although not identical). the grind quality and consistency should be fairly similar across them all, what it boils down to is if you want the slower spinning mythos one or the older barista variant of the original mythos, or the temperature stability of the newly acclaimed clima pro, all the good old fashioned original mythos.

What I will say is that the grind consistency of the original Mythos (at least in the ones I have had) is lovely, and the delivery into the portafilter (until the clump crusher goes) is superb. I posted a video of mine some time ago when I had the Bosco one group and I thoroughly enjoyed that combination.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Difficult to know with the burrs... from the tamper tantrum Colin Harmon said they had been working on it for 4 years and " auctioned " lots of burrs.. depends if they ended up with the same ones in the old mythos or not. ....Do you know @GaryDyke?


----------



## jeebsy

Seems odd people would be spunking over the clima pro so much if it was just the heater that was different


----------



## Tia933

coffeechap said:


> are you getting them brand new?


Yep. No way of finding them used in Italy. They'd be around 1300€ VAT incl. from factory to my counter.


----------



## mexier

coffeechap said:


> it is not cheap!


It can't be cheap for sure. Afaik the motor and electronics are the most expensive part in a grinder. Do you know the price range? 200-300 £ or still more?

Swapping to the rpm motor would be to consider if the original one fails for some reason or if you can get a 2nd hand "older" model at great price, imho. Just to increase quality of the grind if it could be.

Btw I don't know if it's tecnically possible...I didn't read about people who made it.



Tia933 said:


> Yep. No way of finding them used in Italy. They'd be around 1300€ VAT incl. from factory to my counter.


Yes on demand grinders are almost impossible to find here. I got an almost new Ceado E8 dosered and I wired it with an Auberins timer.

Btw If you dislike the doser, you're forced to consider brand new grinder. Can I ask which machine are you paired it with?


----------



## Tia933

Tia933 said:


> Yep. No way of finding them used in Italy. They'd be around 1300€ VAT incl. from factory to my counter.


Also, I'd get 3 years warranty on the Ceado, just 1 year on the NS (and this is something I hate, they basically pretend I'm not a private customer in order to give me just a year warranty and not the 2 supposed from legislation), so I'm not sure. If I can get the same quality of grinding (or close, overall in term of not needing to WDT or distribute), the Ceado is actually a lot smaller (and looks a lot nicer).


----------



## Tia933

mexier said:


> Yes on demand grinders are almost impossible to find here. I got an almost new Ceado E8 dosered and I wired it with an Auberins timer.
> 
> Btw If you dislike the doser, you're forced to consider brand new grinder. Can I ask which machine are you paired it with?


I've got a Rocket Cellini Evoluzione V2. Quite in love with it, actually. I'd like to get a grinder that could overkill it so if I ever upgrade I won't be in this frustrating search anymore.

By "here" you mean that you're Italian as well?


----------



## mexier

yes and I live in Italy


----------



## Tia933

mexier said:


> yes and I live in Italy


Don't feel alone anymore









How's your E8? I've looked at it (and also at E9), still waiting from Ceado to hear prices and all of that. How's the doser? I've read it's not crappy as those by Mazzer, but haven't tried one in person.


----------



## mexier

Yes, we're not so numerous here









I got a mazzer major before the ceado and I promptly modded it with a funnell so I really didn't use the doser. The ceado is accurate, not sprying coffee around and not much coffee residue in the doser. It's nice to grind just the coffee you need and then with 6 twack you have all coffee in the portafilter.

Basically the same concept of Anfim super caimano barista.

Yes E9 is better than E8, cause it's 900rpm (like the mazzer Royal), but I got chance for an E8 at a local fair.

About the price: http://x-presscaffe.de/index.php/kaffeemuehlen-espressokaffeemuehlen/ceado-e-9kaffeemuehlen.html

Rocket is a very nice machine, too!


----------



## Scotford

Using the new heated, slow spin Mythos One on a daily basis, I have to say that I'd have a hard time loving a child of mine more.

I think it's finally story time:

So, when a new Grind opens, the first friday of trading we do a 'Free Coffee Friday' where we give away any coffee you want (regular size) from our list (11am - 3pm). London Grind got some very high profile mentions and it was quite well publicised online and through the industry. We expected to be busy but couldn't have imagined exactly how so.

Here goes nothing, I thought, rocking up at 8am to get ready. I was wearing a stinking hangover and last nights clothes (like a dirty stopout).

Doors opened at 9am. No drama. By half past, two baristas were pumping out brews at a rate of knots. Time for me to get a half hour session on each of milk/shot duties.

10 am: there's a LOT of people milling about, most are paying(!?!) for their drinks. This could get out of hand.

Skip forwards to 10:45. Doors close for a briefing before the mayhem. The M1s have a fanclub in all us baristas as in two hours we'd pulled nearly 300 shots through them so had got to know them quite well. A queue RAPIDLY forms, it's about 50+ strong with 10 minutes to go.

Okay, here's the good stuff. 11 am.

*LETS GET IT ON!*

We have 3x Mythos Ones all operating and dialled in with our house blend so we don't have to muck about using S/O for black drinks etc. Our 2x PBs are ready. 3x baristas are stoked to get it on. The GM is sweating. Director of Ops too. A mental bar manager who shall remain nameless gets the entire crew a round of sambucas then CRANKS up the rave on the speakers and here we go...

Scotford has a shiteating grin on his face as the orders pour in. Now I mean they POUR in. We use an iPad on the machine to recieve orders. Within about 5 minutes we are looking at well into 4 pages of checks.

Sam (Head of Coffee for Grind) is manning the M1s, pulling shots.

AJ (my protege) is on steaming duties.

Scotford is pouring and calling coffees up.

A girl (whose name I have since forgotted) is tasked with keeping the baristas happy, watered and stocked up. She has no idea just how busy she's gonna be.

We did not stop for four hours. Our milk fridge was refilled at least 3 times. Tea was off the menu. Our queue was down the steps and along the road for a solid. four. hours. straight. We did not let quality slip and did not serve a shot we weren't happy with. Here's a quick vid to give you an idea of what it was like:


__
http://instagr.am/p/zUml1gJuRV/

Now. During this time, Sam reckons that he BARELY had to adjust the M1s grind setting other than the most minimal of tweaking.

The heating elements got hot. Not just warm like 30deg hot, like too hot to touch. For a good couple of hours. It was slightly worrying for a while.

The Linea PB has fantastic volumetrics on it so we knew that the shots were going to be great if the grinders held up. They did. Superbly. But this isn't about them.

Even at absolute max capacity, the grinding time was bang on (around 6.3 seconds for an 18g dose), the grind was bang on and the dosing and distribution were bang. on! Sam was randomly weighing doses and AJ was helping to randomly weigh shots. The biggest variance a dose got when randomly weighed was .03 under ideal and that was when a hopper was getting too empty. The biggest variance we saw weighed on a shot was .7g and that is only just out of our range of accepance (it will have been binned, too).

Did I mention that we used 21.5kg of coffee in those four hours? Let that sink in. One thousand and twenty six espresso shots were ground through three grinders. The actual number of shots ground is higher as we did bin ones that we weren't happy with. We guesstimate at around 1040. That is a phenomenal amount to ask of any grinder. Not a single one of us can think of another grinder that would have held up so well. No Roburs. No Ceados. No Anfims. Nothing at all.

I will tell this story for a very very VERY long time.


----------



## garydyke1

Mrboots2u said:


> Difficult to know with the burrs... from the tamper tantrum Colin Harmon said they had been working on it for 4 years and " auctioned " lots of burrs.. depends if they ended up with the same ones in the old mythos or not. ....Do you know @GaryDyke?


The burr set is unique to the grinder , the etching on the back of each burr is the give-away


----------



## garydyke1

Its hard to recommend any other grinder for a shop IMO. The dose-creep is minimal (+/- 0.2g) so long as you give it 25 mins to get to temp. I think it struggles with dosing super fresh coffee (i.e. day 1-2 past roast its +/- 0.5g) more than the K30 air, but once dialled-in with rested coffee and up to temp the Mythos reduces waste considerably and is a joy to use.


----------



## coffeechap

thanks gary, like I said I have not seen one in the flesh yet or played on one, do you think we could get one down for the forum day Gary?


----------



## DoubleShot

Scotford

Nice story bro! 

Thanks too garydyke1 for the info.

Can't wait to get the Mythos here set up and start using it.


----------



## garydyke1

coffeechap said:


> thanks gary, like I said I have not seen one in the flesh yet or played on one, do you think we could get one down for the forum day Gary?


It would have to be one of ours off the training bar, unless a loaner comes back. Ill see what I can do. I guess I would need to supervise it!


----------



## coffeechap

ah bugger an excuse for you to come and play then......


----------



## DoubleShot

coffeechap said:


> ah bugger an excuse for you to come and play then......


I'm sure he won't be the only one not needing an excuse to want to play on one!


----------



## Tia933

garydyke1 said:


> The burr set is unique to the grinder , the etching on the back of each burr is the give-away


Giving that I'm not sure I underatand what's the etching, does it make a while difference? That if I don't get the M1 I shouldn't be considering Mythos at all? Isn't the burr place equal on all the Mythoses? No way of changing them?


----------



## Scotford

garydyke1 said:


> Its hard to recommend any other grinder for a shop IMO. The dose-creep is minimal (+/- 0.2g) so long as you give it 25 mins to get to temp. I think it struggles with dosing super fresh coffee (i.e. day 1-2 past roast its +/- 0.5g) more than the K30 air, but once dialled-in with rested coffee and up to temp the Mythos reduces waste considerably and is a joy to use.


That being said, I've known them to be used to great success after only a few minutes heating time. Its obviously not recommended, but they do heat up quickly when running shots through.

Fresh coffee does seem to be a tiny bit of a struggle but then no one worth their salt should use beans without resting them.


----------

